# Poison Oak. MTB's Enemy!



## MissMTB (May 21, 2007)

Mountain biking is great, but it definitely has one major downfall in my book, and that is poison oak.  Every time I go on a ride, I come home with a new rash. If I so much as lightly brush up against this stuff, I can expect at least a week or two or itchy misery. 

So, my first question is this: How do you prevent getting this stuff if you know you'll probably come in contact with it? Are there any lotions that you've tried that seem to do the trick? I know you can use technu after you get the oils on you, but I'm trying to find something that will prevent the oils from coming into contact with my skin in the first place.

Second question- What is the best way to clean your bike off so that you remove any straggling poison oak oils? 

And lastly, what are some of your tricks for after you've already developed the rash? I do some of the usual stuff like hot water and topical creams, but if you have any other weird tricks (I've heard everything from bleach to lighter fluid!) that actually work, I'd love to hear them.

I live in Santa Barbara, and this stuff seems to have taken over this year. It's everywhere! And now I'm stuck at work trying not to scratch all the places where the sun don't shine. Arg!


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

I use the Tecnu Extreme Medicated Poison Ivy Scrub in the shower after poison oak rides. It works great! The trick is to scrub with it and then stand out of the shower stream with it still on your skin for about 30-45 seconds to let it really go to work. http://www.tecnuextreme.com/index.htm

If I do actually get a rash I use Tecnu Calagel. Instant relief!!! No I don't work for Tecnu, just found that the products work.  
http://www.teclabsinc.com/products.cfm?id=7088BA7C-AACE-1250-5B5229985B8E7AE4

As for getting the oils off your bike, I would try a good spraying of Simple Green.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

I think there is something called "technu armor" that you can put on before exposure.

Or wear sleeves/leggings to cover up, of course.

One extremely helpful trick I have learned is to keep a bottle of rubbing alcohol in the car with some baby wipes - I liberally soak the wipes with the alcohol and then wipe down all exposed body parts immediately after riding if I konw I have had contact with oak. If it was really bad I will wipe down the bike too. The clothes come right off and into a "contaminated" bag along with gloves, etc.

You could also bring a small bottle of alcohol in your camelbak and do a trailside cleanup even faster after exposure if you are that sensitive to it, since the oils can bind to skin within 20 minutes.

Good luck!


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

One mtb'ing friend keeps a bottle of ordinary dishwashing liquid in her shower and scrubs down after every ride. She swears it works. I use Techu skin cleanser (any drugstore) and follow the directions. If I begin to react, I'll assume I missed that area. I rub the Technu there several more times over the next couple days. Not fun, but it stops the spread. I haven't tried Technu's Calagel-- looks good.

Like you, I am quite sensitive to P.O. My best suggestion is Avoidance-- shun the heavily P.O.-laden trails. This can be difficult if you're living & riding here in SoCal. My favorite local trails (Simi, Thousand Oaks) are squeaky clean, thanks to the efforts of dedicated trail advocates like my BF. Most summer weekends we hightail it to the high country and ride in the heavenly pines. No worries there.


----------



## MissMTB (May 21, 2007)

stripes said:


> Here's what I do:
> * Take Claritin or your favorite allergy/anti-histimine med the day you ride (and the day after).
> * Wash with Tecnu when you get home, or Dawn.
> * Use sunscreen or Buji (sunscreen/poison oak repellent) on any exposed body part. Great for arms and legs. Maybe not very useful for the face.
> ...


That sounds pretty easy up until the "try not to fall" part!  I am trying to conquer a set of steep, tight, climbing switchbacks on my usual trail and they're just surrounded by the nasty bush. If I don't make the switchback, I'm doomed. Definitely good motivation to make it though!


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

Do not, Do Not, DO NOT ever go off the trail to pick the raspberrys. Poison ivy puts them there to lure you in.


----------



## Critter Cameraman (Jun 13, 2007)

I have the answer, but you girls won't like it. Hairy legs tend to keep the oils off the skin and on the leg hair which can then be wiped off more easily before contaminating the skin. I usually just rinse with water and am OK, but I've got Scottish hair on my legs, kind of like Hobbit fur and it saves me!


----------



## Leadghost (Sep 13, 2004)

mbmojo said:


> Do not, Do Not, DO NOT ever go off the trail to pick the raspberrys. Poison ivy puts them there to lure you in.


But but, they're nature's candy!


----------



## mbmojo (Aug 9, 2004)

Leadghost said:


> But but, they're nature's candy!


True, nothing I like better than raspberrys but I'm buying 'em from now on!


----------



## hossy (Mar 28, 2006)

I found tea tree oil works great once you have the rash. It kinda smells but cuts down rash time in half, and gets rid of the itch. Soap, water etc.....wash your legs/arms right after a ride or even during.....it takes about 20 minutes for the oil to soak into the skin....so you can time it from there....


----------



## heatherct (Feb 26, 2007)

I've tried ivy block, technu, benadryl, calamine, etc. The only thing that works for me is a prescription cream (Clobetasol) applied at the very first sign of an itch...


----------



## racerzero (Jan 4, 2004)

*Try eating Mangos*

A couple years ago we had a mystery worthy of a House episode at one of the University of Hawaii dorms.

Students at this dorm were getting a mysterious rash. What was unusual about the rash was it was only happening to out-of-state mainland dorm residents of various ethic backgrounds. Local dorm residents of various ethic backgrounds were not affected. A selective rash????? Not likely!!!!!!

The University contacted it's Tropical Ag program who sent some people to investigate. Initial investigation turned up nothing. Finally one of the investigators noticed a tree related to the mango tree near the walkway to the dorm. It turns out the Mango tree is related to the Poison Oak family. Mystery solved as most local residents eat Mangos so they have a tolerance to the irritant.

Caution some people can have a severe reaction to mangos so it might be wise to try a small piece of fruit.

I not saying it will prevent the poisoning but it might help by increasing your tolerance to minor contact.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Impy said:


> One extremely helpful trick I have learned is to keep a bottle of rubbing alcohol in the car with some baby wipes - I liberally soak the wipes with the alcohol and then wipe down all exposed body parts immediately after riding if I konw I have had contact with oak. If it was really bad I will wipe down the bike too. The clothes come right off and into a "contaminated" bag along with gloves, etc


This is about what I do... I make sure I get the baby wipes with alcohol, then add a small amount of hand sanitizer to the container (ups the alcohol content). Wipe self down as soon as the ride is over, then change clothing--all bike clothes go into a plastic bag that can be dumped into washer w/o me having to touch it (can get ivy-rash from oils on clothing), then wipe down hands again. Typically keeps me ivy-rash free... and I'm the type who gets it even if I just look at it funny.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

if you ride a certain trail a lot, try doing some trail maintenance and cut the poison oak back at the spots where you can't ride your bike through without hitting it...just got done doing this myself today on a local trail... 

as for places where you might wreck and fall into a large patch...well, look at is one of the sacrifices that goes along with mtbing...the wrecking and the poison oak...:eekster: 

but I recommend the Tecnu products as well...I have also found that Lava soap works well, and it's cheaper...we take a lot of poison oak showers at my house...:thumbsup:


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*Phillips Milk of Magnesia -Old Country Cure*

I have not tried "technu" or anything special but use cool then warm soap & water ASAP after. "Dawn" is the king of degreasers for skin - successfully used to wash oil from birds after the Exxon Valdez spill. IMO, wipes do not flush the contaminated area & may further rub in the poison ivy/oak oil. You might try benadryl to stop the histamine reaction. If you are miserable at night, Phillips Milk of Magnesia on the skin feels cooling & helps stop itch.


----------



## JM01 (Mar 29, 2005)

we have poison ivy on our home trails...every year I get some...

some info:

http://www.poison-ivy.org/index.htm

some examples:

http://www.poison-ivy.org/rash/rash-1.htm


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Critter Cameraman said:


> I have the answer, but you girls won't like it. Hairy legs tend to keep the oils off the skin and on the leg hair which can then be wiped off more easily before contaminating the skin. I usually just rinse with water and am OK, but I've got Scottish hair on my legs, kind of like Hobbit fur and it saves me!


I doubt it's really the hair. Some people just don't react to it.

I've walked through it plenty of times and I've never had a reaction. (And yes, I shave my legs...) I just don't react to it, so far anyway.

Not that I plan to keep testing that out, as I've read you can develop a reaction to it.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

I never look for PO, never have a problem with it... But here you can find something about it... Rattle Snakes are my concern ...
Happy Trails...

http://www.dermatechrx.com/poison-ivy/?gclid=CLjGiJ6_64wCFRTpYAodBHQk0A

http://health.msn.com/centers/skinc...atments&vendor=google&ppc-category=poison_ivy

http://pediatrics.about.com/cs/conditions/a/poison_ivy.htm

http://www.ehow.com/how_17706_treat-poison-oak.html


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

LadyDi said:


> One mtb'ing friend keeps a bottle of ordinary dishwashing liquid in her shower and scrubs down after every ride. She swears it works.


Interesting as I've never gotten a case (touch wood) and make it a habit to scrub down arms+legs with dishwashing soap when I come home after a ride. And trust me we have TONS of it over here. The poisonous greenery, not dishawashing liquid that is!

GF hasn't been as lucky, doesn't scrub. Also doesn't have my hairy appendages. So maybe no more leg shaving?


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Deme Moore said:


> Interesting as I've never gotten a case (touch wood) and make it a habit to scrub down arms+legs with dishwashing soap when I come home after a ride. And trust me we have TONS of it over here. The poisonous greenery, not dishawashing liquid that is!
> 
> GF hasn't been as lucky, doesn't scrub. Also doesn't have my hairy appendages. So maybe no more leg shaving?


Just FYI - only about 85% of the population reacts to poison ivy/poison oak. It is an allergic reaction. And typically the reaction gets worse the more you are exposed and you can develop one later even if you are seemingly immune now.

Also interesting, that apparently if you are allergic to a lot of other things, you are LESS likely to react to poison ivy/oak/sumac. Weird.

Anyway - point is that people react differently to it.


----------



## Critter Cameraman (Jun 13, 2007)

I've had poison something several times, but not often. The last one I remember was Poison Oak from climbing a tree to tie a banner to it. I got it all over my inner thighs and watched it slowly try and spread its way up over the next weeks. :eekster: 

I've never in my life been so diligent in following what I call "Mommy Advice", I did not scratch, I walked so my pants did not rub it and spread it upward (they actually did spread it upward just shy of the suicide zone:madmax: ), I religiously put calamine on it, blah, blah, blah... I was one scared camper!

I'm not sure if Poison: Oak, Ivy, Sumac are all dissimilar enough that you might be allergic to one and not the other. I'm allergic to atleast one and I know its Poison Oak.


----------



## deanna (Jan 15, 2004)

Critter Cameraman said:


> I got it all over my inner thighs and watched it slowly try and spread its way up over the next weeks. :eekster:


It doesn't truly "spread" as most people think... the parts of the body that received lower amounts of exposure to the plant oils will produce the rash at a later time than the areas that had the highest concentration of oil on them. So it only seems like it's spreading.

PI/PO can also be gotten again from clothing if it's not promptly washed after it came into contact with PI/PO. Spent a summer wondering why I kept getting small amounts of PI on my hands after wearing certain shoes... oils were on the laces, so each time I tied them, I re-exposed myself. Now I know better!


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

I've heard that washing with colder water works better. Something about pores opening and letting in the oils when you wash with hot/warm water...

So far I've been lucky enough to not encounter much poison oak, but I've heard the above from other friends.


----------



## Critter Cameraman (Jun 13, 2007)

We should send this in to MythBusters. I would love to see those arrogant idiots covered in Poison Ivy/Oak and see if they could spread it by simply rubbing fabric over it! I guess thats kinda cruel, maybe not. 

Well that is good to know so I can treat it with less stress of mind next time. Thanks!


----------



## MissMTB (May 21, 2007)

Critter Cameraman said:


> We should send this in to MythBusters.


This is a great idea!!! I've been trying to come up with something that I could suggest for that show. I would much rather that they test out all of the poison oak methods than me! I'd love to see somebody do a controlled experiment that involved voluntarily rubbing poison oak all over yourself. Definitely not going to get me to do that. I got in the stuff over two weeks ago, completed my prednisone dose pack, and I am still itching! In my opinion, nothing works!


----------



## MissMTB (May 21, 2007)

It turns out that they have tested poison oak!
http://kwc.org/mythbusters/2006/04/episode_50_bullets_fired_up_vo.html

_*Vodka as a Poison Oak Cure*
Myth: Vodka can remove the urushiol oil from poison oak, reducing the harm

90% of people are allergic to the urushiol oil in poison oak, with reactions varying from a rash to hospitalization.

It was Tory's turn to be the guinea pig for a vodka myth. Kari is apparently very allergic and Grant has already been the guinea pig on many of these.

The poison oak was applied to Tory's forearm. They applied a commercial poison oak remedy to one section of his arm, vodka to another, and the remaining section was left untreated. As it turns out, Tory is one of the 10% of people who isn't allergic. Adam, as the next found out, is also part of that 10%. Grant was next on the list . Also immune. They verified that the poison oak samples they collected were, in fact

"I did the test a week ago and it seems the myth now isn't about poison oak and vodka as a topical treatment, it's about whether or not a mythbuster can actually get poison oak." - Adam

At this point they tested three poor members of the MythBusters crew. John the Researcher was the winner, as the other two crew members were also immune. The commercial remedy showed no rash, but the vodka and untreated areas had the same amount, i.e. vodka does nothing.

*mythbusted*_


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

racerzero said:


> A couple years ago we had a mystery worthy of a House episode at one of the University of Hawaii dorms.
> 
> Students at this dorm were getting a mysterious rash. What was unusual about the rash was it was only happening to out-of-state mainland dorm residents of various ethic backgrounds. Local dorm residents of various ethic backgrounds were not affected. A selective rash????? Not likely!!!!!!
> 
> ...


really interesting. My son is allergic to mangos: he gets a rash around his mouth that is just like the worst case of PO - blisters dripping lymph and so on. We found out about the PO-mango relationship AFTER he broke out and we were trying to figure out what the probelm was.

~f.


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

hahaha, poor mythbusters... musta been itchy for a while


----------



## Mdm. Dabalot (Mar 16, 2006)

I am really allergic to PO so I keep a bottle of Technu my bike bag. When I get back to the car, I wash down my arms and legs (yes, right over the dirt!) and then towel of with a 'wet one' or some similar thing. I often go sailing after a ride so I don't get home for hours. When I do shower, I rub down with Technu again before I get wet, then rinse off with cold water. I haven't had a bad case since I started this routine. I just wish I did it before I jumped into a hot tub after a hard ride without noticing the PO on the trail. Talk about boiling it into my skin!


----------



## BadHabit (Jan 12, 2004)

MissMTB said:


> :eek


Never-fail rash remedy (works on most [all?] allergic skin reactions); eliminates itching for hours:

Blow dryer.

Track me down and thank me.


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

MissMTB said:


> Mountain biking is great, but it definitely has one major downfall in my book, and that is poison oak.  Every time I go on a ride, I come home with a new rash. If I so much as lightly brush up against this stuff, I can expect at least a week or two or itchy misery.
> 
> So, my first question is this: How do you prevent getting this stuff if you know you'll probably come in contact with it? Are there any lotions that you've tried that seem to do the trick? I know you can use technu after you get the oils on you, but I'm trying to find something that will prevent the oils from coming into contact with my skin in the first place.
> 
> ...


Did you get any better? And by the way, nice profile picture...


----------



## MissMTB (May 21, 2007)

HTR4EVR said:


> Did you get any better? And by the way, nice profile picture...


Thanks! That picture was taken while I was trying to figure out how to do switchbacks a bit more smoothly. It's amazing what letting go of your front break will do...

The poison oak is pretty much gone. It is still a little itchy and I still have a lot of red areas left on my skin, but I think I'm on the home stretch at this point. Not that anybody needs to see this, but here is a pic of the oak on my legs. This picture doesn't even do it justice. It wrapped around the front of my legs too, and that's only the lower half of me. Arg...


----------



## HTR4EVR (Jun 15, 2007)

Wow tha's nasty. I'm so lucky that PO does not affect me. My friend got PO too and lost two days of work it was bad... If you ever want a bumpy and technical ride with very litter PO don't miss Bidwell Park in Chico, CA. On my profile picture I'm on the edge of Bidwell Canyon... Happy Trails... JD


----------

